# Donut Girls- Parts I thru 8 by Durin (BBW-SSBBW, Eating, Romance, ~XWG)



## Durin

_BBW to SSBBW, Eating, Romance, ~XWG_ - Summer's big plans grow in more ways than one

*Donut Girls
by Durin*​
Tracy Jones and Angela Anderson leaned close together as they appeared to labor on homework during study hall. They really weren’t working on their homework but discussing the possibility of working together over the summer. Both girls were 18 and needed those most important items of insurance premiums and gas money for the cars that their parents were helping them purchase. 

If you were to walk by Tracy and Angela as they were leaning together whispering you would notice that they fell into that lowest of social classes for the brutal High School years. Fat Girls!

Tracy was the fatter one of the two. She had to be close to knocking on the 300 lbs mark. She wore glasses and had frizzy blond hair. She had very light completion and was prone to having freckles. She had steel gray blue eyes and had no feature beyond her weight that would make her stand out in a crowd. She had a very large tummy but her weight was mostly distributed on her flaring hips and butt.

Angela, while not Tracy’s size, had a very full figure. She was taller than Tracy, taller than most girls. Her weight was evenly distributed but her most prominent feature was her tummy that was quite prominent compared to Tracy’s backside. Angela had her Greek Ancestry flowing thru and had dark hair and skin that tended to be closer to olive than Tracy’s pale skin. Angela’s hair was cut short in a spunky hairdo and wore much more fashionable clothes than her friend who favored the bulky sweatshirt. Angela probably weighed as much as Tracy but due to her height looked smaller.

Both girls had been friends from about the third grade and they suffered together through the school years being persecuted by their slimmer piers. Angela seemed to gain confidence despite her weight, but Tracy always struggled with her self-image. Together they made it through and now their thoughts also ran towards college where than could leave the high school mentality behind and enjoy their freedom. 

“Trace, how about we work together at my Aunt’s place, Jake Brothers. They are looking for a couple of counter girls to work evenings. My Aunt Christina practically begged me to come and join the family business. She’s pretty persuasive; do you want to come to her house this Friday to meet her? It’s better than flippin burgers, at least my Aunt let’s you sit down occasionally.”

“That sounds great Angela, my folks will be so pleased that I will be getting a job. I love your family, so I’m sure I will love your Aunt. The only problem is if I start working at Jake Brothers I’m worried about gaining more weight. You know being around all that marvelous food.” 

Jake Brothers was a community institution. It originally started out as a corner donut shop back in the late 40’s. Greek Immigrant Jake Bezos and his brother Alex originally owned it. Alex moved away but Jake decided to keep the name. Known as Jake Brothers Donuts it had cornered the early morning donut and coffee market. Jake Brother’s made every possible donut you can imagine. All the normal ones you can think of, plus the seasonal ones like the pumpkin spice donut, and ones you would never think of like their peanut butter and jelly and banana crème donut.

Jake was an amazing entrepreneur and added a premium bakeshop to his little donut stand. Every possible Cake, Pie, Pastry and cookie was available, and of course his signature baklava. He had to expand his shop for it’s growing section of comestibles. When Jake’s daughter Christina took over running the business she added an old-fashioned ice cream parlor featuring gourmet ice creams and a gourmet Chocolate shop. Her next idea was to start a line of gourmet cheesecakes that could be ordered by catalogue. Another expansion became necessary.

Jake Brothers final reincarnation took place in the mid 90’s. Christina had bought some surrounding properties and tore down the old store, which looked old, and not uniform. She built the new Jake Brothers store, which incorporated a coffee shop and small café as its centerpiece. It had all the same sections as the old store but everything was new and fit together in a way that worked. She also set up the seating for the café in a lounge type setting. People would come in for a coffee any time of day or night and enjoy the donuts, pastries, ice cream, cheesecake and chocolate. Also there was warehouse space in the back where Christina started the mail order goodie business

“Don’t worry about that Tracy. If we gain a little weight at least we will be enjoying ourselves, and because of this job we will be able to put gas in our cars and pay our insurance. We will probably have enough money left over to go the movies, buy some clothes, and start saving towards college. Besides you look fine, especially if you would wear something other than those baggy sweatshirts and strechpants.”

“Your right Angela, I’m going to have fun working with you. I’ll meet you at your house around 5:30p.m. on Friday and we can go over and meet your Aunt Christina.”

(To be continued)


----------



## Durin

Tracy Jones opened the passenger door and slid herself into the front passenger seat of Angela’s aged Honda Civic. The suspension of the car dipped as Tracy placed her weight in the small car. Angela surveyed her best friend to decide if she was suitably attired to go see the Matriarch of the family. Mrs. Christina Dandalos was the only daughter of Jake Bezos. Even though Jake had two boys as well as Christina (Alex and Jake II) it was Christina that was chosen to be Jake’s successor to the sweet shop. 

Tracy was wearing a jean’s skirt with a white turtleneck. The skirt totally emphasized her wide hips and large butt, and the turtleneck tucked into her skirt showed the large tummy that Tracy was carrying.

“You look okay Tracy, at least you aren’t wearing a sweatshirt!”

“I know better than that Angela, after all this is a job interview isn’t it? I am nervous though do you have anything I could munch on; I would kill for a candy bar. Interviews always stress me out, and when I get stressed out I just want to munch.”

“You will have plenty to eat when you go to the Dandalos house trust me on this. You will love my Aunt Christiana and her family. You won’t go home hungry that’s for sure. Whenever I go and visit it always seems to me like my Aunt Christina and Uncle Greg are trying to stuff me with food. I always end up eating twice what I normally do because their food is just so delicious. I think we are going to have roast leg of lamb tonight, and maybe lasagna for you in case you did not like lamb. You do like lamb don’t you?”

“You know I have never had lamb Angela but if the food sounds as good as you are describing I know I will love it. Do your Aunt and Uncle have any kids?”

“Have I never told you about my cousin Alexandria?”

“Nope”

“You’ll like her, she’s 18 and she will be working with us this summer before she goes off to college. She’s really the one that talked me into working at Jake Brothers. I think she wants someone working there that she likes.”

“She sounds really nice what is she like?”

“Tracy, when you meet my Aunt Christina and Alexandria I don’t want you to act weird or anything.”

“Why would I act weird?”

“I probably should have told you this before now but my Aunt Christina probably weighs close to 700lbs. She can be quite a shock for someone who doesn’t know her. Also Alexandria weighs about 450lbs. I think you will really like them, but I had to warn you because you get freaked out about things and I just wanted you to know.”

“700lbs that’s really big, how does your Aunt get around? Well, I am not skinny myself so I don’t know why I would be freaked out. Yes, I worry that if I start working at Jake Brothers I will end up weighing as much as Alexandria. But, at this point I need the money for gas, insurance, and saving for college so if I gain some weight that’s Okay.”

“Wow, I am glad you are so cool about everything Tracy. I always get nervous when I bring friends over to see my Aunt’s Family. You know I am looking forward to working at Jake Brothers. I have always liked eating as much as I want and truthfully I can’t resist my tummy much longer.”

“Well here we are”, announced Angela. 

Angela had pulled her Civic into a wide parking circle right out front of a huge house. Both Angela and Tracy could see lights sparkling in the windows of the house. They both got out of the car and walked up to the front door. 

Tracy noticed that there was a wide ramp that also went up to the front porch as well as a set of stairs. As Angela rang the doorbell, Tracy saw that instead of a normal front door the entrance to Christina Dandalos’s Home was a French door that could be opened twice as wide as a normal door.

Soon she knew the reason why.

(continued in post 5 of this thread)


----------



## Never2fat4me

Great beginning! I am really looking forward to meeting her fat aunt and hot cousin Alexandria.

Chris


----------



## mikael

very much looking forward to the next installment!

cheers


----------



## Durin

*Donut Girls &#8211; Part Three*

The front door was opened slowly. A tall slim Greek man greeted them and asked them to come inside. He was Mr. Dandalos. Mr. Dandalos guided them into the back of the house where the dining room and kitchen was located. He took them back to the Kitchen and that is where Tracy met Christina Dandalos.

Christina Dandalos, if you could find a scale that would read her weight, weighed 723 pounds. That is a considerable amount to weigh and some would even think it was sickening. But for Christina she cherished every pound. Christina, even as a little girl, had a special relationship with food. She loved to eat; even past the point when her body was telling her she was as stuffed as she could be. 

As a little girl her Father caught her stealing racks of leftover Donuts and working her way through many a rack when her father’s back was turned. It became a little game between them and Jake enjoyed making extra batches of donuts for his little “Mouse” to eat. For Jake Bezos it was a harmless game, after all he was not skinny himself. He enjoyed giving Christina her many treats. After all it was suspicious if people in the donut business were skinny. 

Christina continued to snack on Donuts as she pleased, and she started helping her father as she could after school. She started telling Jake what she liked about different Donuts as she munched along. This in-shop critic probably was one of the main reasons of Jake Brother’s success. In fact it was at Christina’s original suggestion that Jake added the Bakery to the Donut Shop in the first place. Probably because Christina desired to work her way thru other delectable treats instead of just donuts. It was Christina who ate batch after batch of different baked goods until the perfect recipes were invented. Christina herself was the perfect R&D department for the goodie shop. The results of all this munching started to show on young Christina. 

Christina was never a thin girl. She was tall but always very chubby. As she had been “helping” more and more at the Donut Shop she was growing outwards much faster than she was growing up. . By the time she was a senior in High School she was knocking on 400lbs. At first she had been concerned about how fat she was getting. After all, she got out of breath easily and her peers would often tease and make fun of her. But she found that the joy of food, and working with her kind Father far outweighed the problems of her escalating weight. Christina got an immense sense of accomplishment when she would craft the perfect Chocolate Chip Cookie, or Apple Pie. 

It was the summer before Christina’s senior year when Greg Dandalos joined the Jake Brothers staff as a Bookkeeper. Greg was a cousin of a long time friend of the Bezos family and was vouched for. Jake Bezos was a busy man as his business had expanded he could not do everything himself and that is why he hired Greg. Greg was a slender serious looking young Greek man and Christina was smitten at once. Christina did not hold out any hope for her interest to be returned. 

Greg started working later in the evenings and would sometimes come into the Donut Shop on Saturday’s. Greg told Christina that there was a great deal to sort out in relation to the bookeeping and Christina was glad to have someone helping her Father. Even though Greg had to work late and work some on the weekends he always had time to stop by and visit Christina in her little corner office in the Bakery Kitchen. 

Christina’s job had evolved from being a “Mouse” munching on left over donuts, to quality control and Research & Development of new products for the Donut Shop, till finally she was starting to take on some of Jake’s responsibity of making Donuts and Baking the various items on the shop’s Menu. Because Christina was starting her last year in High School the only time’s she could fill in at the Donut Shop were nights and weekends. It did not give Christina much of a social life, but she enjoyed the Donut life so much more than High School banality. That is why “Christina” always enjoyed Greg’s little visits.

Greg when he was tired of setting up the new bookkeeping and filing system would often go and visit Christina in the Kitchen. Sometimes Christina would be wearing her “Baking Clothes” as she called her white Tshirt, stretchpants and ohh so classy hair net. Christina would always feel frumpy and worried that she was off putting to the handsome Greg. Greg however flour covered Christina was, would shake her hand and invite her for a cup of coffee in her corner of the Kitchen. Sometimes Christina would have to finish whatever she was working on before she could talk to Greg. Then Greg would sit and sip his coffee as he watched Christina work.

(continued at post #8 in this thread)


----------



## Never2fat4me

This continuation is great! Keep up the good work.

Chris


----------



## Durin

I am working on Part Four which should be soon to follow. It is going to continue Greg and Christina's growning relationship.

What do you like about the story so far. I try to tell these mental pictures that I have in my mind. It normally focus's more on the food than in the physical description of the heroine. I get this mental picture in my mind of sitting in the back of the shop eating any racks of donut's on the sly.

:eat1:


----------



## Durin

*Donut Girls- Part Four*

Christina was not a fast mover. She tended to waddle around the Kitchen. Her cooking style involved a great deal of sampling and tweaking as she went along. When Christina had started filling in for Jake on evenings and weekends her weight spiked due to the new input, as she tended to graze all day as she cooked. She and Jake always teased each other that it was suspicious to be skinny in the Donut business. Christina was anything but skinny. Christina by then weighed just over 400lbs. 

Greg’s eyes watched Christina as she finished her current batch of donuts before they could chat. Greg had always secretly desired fat women and he was entranced and ensnared by Christina’s jiggling movements. Everything from Christina’s fat upper arms to her fat feet and ankles was intriguing to Greg. Most of all Greg admired Christina’s large swaying hips and her large belly that hung down to her thighs. 

One day Greg could just make out where Christina’s lower belly ended, when Christina caught Greg looking at her. She looked away quickly with a slightly red face. Greg took out of his pocket a gift he had long thought over for Christina. It was a box of gourmet Belgian chocolates that Greg thought Christina would find interesting.

Christina finished her task and took out the old donuts from the case and replaced them with the first of her fresh batch of Honey Dipped Donuts. They were just hot from the grease and glaze. Christina grabbed a dozen for herself and set them in a spare box for her and Greg, eating a thirteenth as she accomplished this. Then she grabbed a cup of coffee from Shirley the weekend counter girl and waddled slowly over to her corner of the Kitchen, donuts in hand, to chat with Greg.

Christina was covered with the some of the glaze from the donuts. She had been sipping the hot glaze to check the taste before she glazed her perfect donuts. Also she had been unconsciously been nibbling on donuts as she did her work. Glaze was encrusted around the corners of her mouth and was on her chin. Greg thought Christina looked beautiful this way. He wanted nothing else but to watch as Christina worked and munched.

Greg stood up as Christina neared and gathered up the box of donuts so Christina could relax in her usual armless chair. 

“That looks like hard work I bet you are ready for a sit down,” said Greg.

“Hsshh, yeah it’s nice to sit down. My feet have been hurtin, I have been working since 4:30 this morning. Mmph what have you got over there?” asked Christina.

“Something I hope you will like,” answered Greg.

Greg handed the gold colored box over to Christina. Christina wiped her hands on her apron and opened the box gently. Christina inhaled sharply as she realized that she had a box of chocolates to enjoy. She picked out a promising treat and then brought it to her greedy lips. As she tasted the wonderful rich flavors of the truffle she had selected, a look of rapture crossed her face. 

“These are wonderful Greg,” announced Christina as she picked another dainty morsel for herself. Soon Christina was working her way through the whole box of chocolates. Each time she selected a new treat a little moan would escape her lips, as she was flooded with the wonderful tasting chocolates. Christina soon found much to her surprise that she had devoured the whole box. A look of sadness crossed Christina’s face as she realized she had consumed the last of the marvelous truffles.

Greg had been gazing with desire as Christina stuffed Chocolate after Chocolate in her eager mouth. Christina’s obvious desire and pleasure as she tasted each truffle turned on Greg even more. Here was Greg’s perfect woman. 

“Those chocolates were so delicious Greg. I cannot believe that you just sat here quietly and did not say anything as I ate them all. Sometimes I just loose myself in the pleasure,” said Christina.

“Don’t worry about me, it’s just nice to take a break from the bookwork. How have you been?”

“Ohh just the usual. School’s a snap. I’m doing well in all my classes, but I get tired of walking up and down stairs from class to class. It’s exhausting. I really don’t have that many friends at school, I am always happy when it’s over and I can come over here and work with Dad. Also there’s never anything good to eat, the cafeteria food is awful. So I stop here first and load up on things I like. Like those giant peanut butter and chocolate chip cookies, they make good snacks between classes. So at least I am not starving all the time.”

As Christina said this she patted her bountiful tummy. 

“Where did you get those delicious chocolates Greg, I have an idea for a special cheesecake that could incorporate some of those truffles?”

“I got the Chocolates from a mail order premium chocolate catalog, those chocolates came from Belgium. Here’s the catalog if you want to look at it,” answered Greg.

Greg handed the catalogue over to Christina. Christina started eating her way through the dozen fresh honey dipped donuts as she flipped through the catalogue.

“You don’t mind if I keep this do you?” asked Christina.

“Not at all, I thought you would enjoy their chocolates. Take care, I have to head back to the accounts,” answered Greg

Greg glanced at Christina as he was leaving the Kitchen. Greg saw that Christina was gazing intently at an item in the Catalogue, while she absentmindedly ate donut after donut from the box before her. Greg smiled at the scene and he knew that Christina was going to be his wife.

(Continued in post 10)


----------



## Never2fat4me

I think your story is awesome. Since you ask, my favourite stories are those with descriptions of how fat the heroine is - whether it be a physical description of her or how her mobility is affected by getting so fat. But I think the best writing comes from writing what you enjoy, so keep up the good work writing about those fatties enjoying the donuts and getting evn fatter!

Chris


----------



## Durin

*Donut Girls- Part Five*

“What are your intentions regarding my daughter,” asked a very grim looking and stern sounding Jake Bezos.

Although Christina had no idea about Greg’s interest in her, others were not so naïve. Many of the Jake Brother employees (who either were or were treated like family) had noticed the growing relationship between Greg and Christina. With concern they alerted Jake of this turn of events. No one wanted to see the kind hearted Christina have her love shattered and her hopes dashed. 

Each employee thought of Christina as the shop’s good luck charm, Christina was the one who had designed so many of their best selling recipes. With each extra pound Christina gained the employees felt prouder of their Christina, the last thing they wanted to see was a lovesick girl who would not eat and would ruin their luck. So Jake Bezos put on his sternest face, and while Christina was not at the shop, he hadasked Greg Dandalos to come into his office. 

“Wha What do you mean,” stammered a nervous Greg.

“I mean what I said,” shouted Jake. “What are your intentions regarding my daughter. If you are playing with her feelings you will be limping out of here Mr. Dandalos.”

“I like her,” blurted out a now slightly terrified Greg.

“What’s that supposed to mean? What are your intentions Greg Dandalos? My Daughter is still a minor and I will have you charged with corrupting a minor if you have been playing around with my daughter,” said Jake Bezos in a steely voice.

“Nothing like that,” shouted Greg.

“So what is it? You really have two choices. Choice number one is that you stop sneaking in to visit my daughter and cut off your relationship with her. No more visits, no more gifts. Nothing. And if I find you sneaking in to corrupt my daughter there will be serious consequences. Choice number two is to do things the old fashioned way. If you decide Choice number two you will declare your intention to marry my daughter. You will court Christina under strict supervision. Christina will be able to go on dates with you if you like, as long as a chaperone I choose accompanies you. At the end of the year Christina will be of age and will have graduated High School. Then Christina can decide if she wants to marry you or not. If not you will have to treat her with respect and leave her alone. If she chooses to marry you I will grant you my blessing, and will pay for the wedding. So what is your decision, son?” 

“Mr. Bezos may I court your daughter sir?” asked Greg

“Good answer Greg. Why don’t we go ask Christine if she will join us and you can make your proposal? Then we can all go out to dinner and celebrate,” said Jake.

“I don’t even have a ring!”

“Don’t worry.” Jake opened his top desk drawer and pulled out an old faded leather ring box. Jake handed the box to Greg. 

“It was Christina’s mother’s engagement ring. I remember how much I scraped together so I could buy it. You may give this token to Christina with your pledge, her mom would have been so proud,” said a very choked up Jake Bezos.

Jake and Greg left the office and went into the kitchen area. Christina was making another large batch of honey-dipped donuts for the evening rush. She was just about to start glazing the donuts. She had a long handled cup that she dipped into the vat of glaze and she drank down the hot sticky mixture to see if the combination of sugar and flavors was correct. She was not sipping the mixture but drinking the sweet glaze with pleasure. 

Apparently the mixture was correct because she added nothing more to the glaze but cued the stuff to spray the donuts as they came down the conveyor from the grease. Her Job at this point was done until she had to start filling racks and boxes with the fresh new donuts. She grabbed a couple of donuts for herself and turned toward the door.

“Mhhmp Hello Dad, hello Greg. Let me finish getting these donuts glazed and then I will have time to talk to you.”

“That’s fine Honey. Finish your work. I am going to the counter and see how Shirley is doing. Greg here will be going to dinner with us and he wanted to talk to you about something,” said Jake as he walked out of the Kitchen towards the counter.

“Greg can you wait until I finish this batch?” asked Christina.

“Certainly, I will be waiting for you over in our usual spot.”

Christina waddled back to the conveyor and started stacking the fresh donuts in rack’s for the counter and boxes for the customers. As she distributed the donuts that were coming down the conveyor belt she frequently grabbed a donut popped it in her mouth almost unconsciously. Also since she was getting thirsty as she worked she dipped the long handled cup in the glaze and drank down more of the sweet stuff as she worked.

What Greg did not know was that Christina was stress eating. She was in love with Greg and did not know how he felt about her. Did he think she was disgusting because of her weight and just talked to her to butter up her father, she just didn’t know? She was terribly afraid that Greg was leaving and going to work somewhere else. So in her stress she started eating more and more donuts as she worked.

Greg staring at the process wondered whether more donuts were going to the customers or more donuts were going into Christina’s continually fattening body. Greg was in love and was practically swooning in lust. Finally the conveyor shut down as the machine had run out of batter.

Christina ate the last few donuts from off of the conveyor and started scooping up chunks of glaze and popping them in her mouth. She was so worried about what Greg was going to say to her. Then she scooped up the last of the glaze that was in the vat with the cup and drank it down before she started removing everything for washing and cleaned up the donut machine. Finally after she finished this task she waddled over to her corner of the Kitchen and started cleaning her hands and face from the excess glaze that had gotten everywhere. She took off her apron and soon was sitting beside Greg in her favorite chair panting from her exertions. 

“How are you doing Christina,” asked Greg.

“I-M f-I-ne. whew. Give me a moment to catch my breath. What did you want to talk to me about?” asked Christina

Greg got up out of his chair and kneeled before Christina on the kitchen floor. Greg stared up into Christina eyes, and her chubby face. Greg held the old ring box open before him and he asked Christina.

“Will you consent to be courted by me, and would you marry me my most beautiful Christina?”

When Greg proposed Christina was in shock. She had dreamed but never really belileved that Greg liked her, she had no idea that Greg even thought she was beautiful. True, he had been bringing her little “treats” but Christina just assumed that he was being kind to her as the daughter of his employer. 

“You are not playing some joke on me,” asked Christina.

“No my love, I think you are the most beautiful woman in the world and I want to seek for your hand in marriage,” answered Greg.

“Don’t you think I am disgusting because of how fat I am,” asked Christina.

“ I love your fat body and how you look Christina,” answered Greg.

Christina loved the donut life and reveled in the experience of gluttony but she never thought that there would be anyone who could love her body as well as her heart. As Christina looked down at Greg holding the ring and patiently kneeling on the floor, she realized that he meant every word. All those times Greg stopped to visit her and watched her as she was working came to mind. All of his covert glances were because he found her beautiful not repulsive. As Christina looked into Greg’s eyes she realized that her love was returned.

“Yes, Greg I consent to your courtship,” declared Christina

At that she reached down and pulled Greg into a pillowy soft embrace. Greg, still clutching the ring, kissed his dream woman as he lost himself in her arms.

“Hhmm,” coughed Jake Bezos. “I see you kid’s have talked. Now I am going to have to think about who I can find to keep you kids apart till next summer.”

Hearing her daddy’s voice Christina parted from her love, and squealed and ran over and hugged her father.

“You had a hand in this father?”

“Just making sure things are done right and moving things along. Now let’s all go out and eat dinner; I’m starving,” announced Jake.

(Continued in post 12)


----------



## Never2fat4me

I'm lovin' it! This story is truly amazing. Thanks for sharing it with us!

Chris


----------



## Durin

*Donut Girls- Part 6*

Jake Bezos had to think hard about who would be the chaperone for Christina and Greg. Jake did not want anyone too old and strict or someone too young and lenient. Jake also knew that with Christina otherwise occupied by Greg, he might need to be training someone in the Kitchen. 

Jake finally decided to ask his new daughter-in-law if she would want to join Jake Brothers as an additional baker. After all Nikki Bezos was looking for a job right now, and with the additional products the store was starting to sell it made sense to add another baker. This was the perfect solution to both Jake’s need for a chaperone and his need for an additional baker.

So the first time Greg looked into the kitchen to see Christina, he saw Christina training Nikki Bezos in how to operate the donut machine. Greg quickly realized that this was probably his chaperone. Nikki was a few years older than Greg, but Greg recognized her from school. Nikki was 27 years old compared to Greg’s 22. Nikki was not skinny but was nowhere near Christina’s size. Nikki probably weighed somewhere in the 260lb range but was looking to soon gain more as Christina had her sampling various donuts. 

As Greg entered the kitchen Christina saw him and started waddling over to give him a hug and a kiss. Greg soon found himself immersed in Christina’s pillowy soft embrace. They quickly broke off their embrace as they heard Jake’s cough in the background. 

“Greg, I want to introduce you to my Daughter in Law Nikki Bezos. She will be your chaperone while you are courting. She will go with you on any dates to make sure no funny business occurs, and she will be working with Christina during work hours. What will be allowed during the time of courtship is talking, holding hands, sitting close together, hugging, kissing on the cheek or hand and nothing else. Nikki has strict instructions to report to me any violations of our agreement. Nikki’s a good sport, and I think you will both like her as a chaperone. Any questions?” announced Jake.

“No, sir” answered Greg 

At that answer Jake smiled and walked through the door into the counter area. 

Nikki smiled ruefully as Jake outlined her responsibility as chaperone, it looked like she might have been on the other end of the situation not too long ago. 

“Why don’t you two lovebirds take a break while I finish making this batch of honey dipped donuts,” suggested Nikki.

“Do you think you can handle getting the glaze mixed by yourself?” asked Christina.

“There’s no time like the present to try, Besides I will have you come over and taste it before I start the machine. Take your time,” answered Nikki

At that Christina took the chance and grabbed Greg’s hand and took him back to her little corner of the kitchen. Greg followed his love willingly and soon was sitting at their little table drinking coffee. Christina liked to snack while she drank her coffee. She had three different goodies before her. One was a Belgium chocolate cheesecake, one a frosted pecan coffee cake, and one was a box of fresh baklava. Christina’s arm jiggled as she started cutting a piece of the cheesecake and the coffeecake. She cut a very generous slice of both and put them on the plate in front of her.

“Do you want any?” inquired Christina

“No Thanks, I just want one piece of this wonderful baklava you make. Help yourself, I enjoy watching you eat,” answered Greg

“That makes me think of a question I have for you. Greg what would reaction be if my weight does not level off? I feel like the more I eat the hungrier I get. Good food gives me such pleasure that I doubt I will be able to stay the size I am. I just love food, I think about food all the time. I want to be able to share my creations with you and the world. But my obsession with food might be something that could turn you off. After all will you still love me if I am 500, 600, 700 or even 800lbs.”

“Christina I think you are beautiful the way you are. Food is one of your loves, and I think that you are amazing when you are cooking and eating. You give joy to people when you create your wonderful sweets. Keep eating, keep cooking, and keep enjoying yourself. One of the things that originally attracted me to you was your love of food and life. If you gain weight my love will grow with you.”

“Really,” asked Christina with doubt in her eyes.

“Really, It would be your greatest gift to me if you were 500lbs by the time we wed. It could be our little secret to see how much you could gain by the time you walk down the aisle,” answered Greg.

Christina gazed at Greg in amazement. She knew that he loved her but she could not believe that he wanted her to gain weight. She thought he might try to talk her into to loosing weight before the wedding, but he was trying to encourage her to gain. All her life Christina had wanted to lose herself in complete abandonment to gluttony. Even though it looked the opposite Christina tried to curb her excesses as her weight escalated. Now she was in love with someone that wanted that hidden appetite released. The thought scared Christina a little. Once she released her amazing desire for food she wondered if she could ever stop, then she realized looking into Greg’s eyes that she really didn’t want to.

With a breath of a whisper Christina asked Greg, “Would you feed me my love?”

As an answer Greg took a fork and brought a huge bite of the rich chocolate cheesecake to Christina’s mouth. Christina’s chins jiggled as she ate. Bite after calorie laden bite Greg fed Christina until nothing remained of the treats in front of her.

“More,” moaned Christina gently as she closed her eyes and rubbed her full tummy.

The beast had awakened!

[continued in post 15 of this thread)


----------



## Never2fat4me

This story keeps getting better and better! Thanks!

Chris


----------



## BTB

I really do enjoy this story


----------



## Durin

*Donut Girls &#8211; Part 7*

_In front of Christina was an immense wedding cake. The cake was so huge it completely covered the circular table it was on. The Cake had dark chocolate icing that gave it a shiny glazed look to it. On top of the dark chocolate fondant creamy icing formed intricate patterns with flowers and hearts. Looking both modern yet simply traditional at the same time. It is a cake you would see on food TV done by a famous pastry chef. 

Christina was sitting in a wide comfortable chair and was so close to the cake that she could not make out the size of the whole. The multiple tiers stretched above her to somewhere over her head. Cakes like this were only made for large crowds of people. Christina glanced around herself and realized that she was in the Kitchen of Jake Brothers. The only person in the room was her dear Greg standing right behind her.

“Are you hungry my love?” asked Greg

At that instant Christina felt waves of hunger and desire surge through her body. Her mouth started to water and before she could say anything Greg took the top layer off the cake and set it right before her. On top of a normal sized cake stood a bride and groom. Before Christina started eating the small section of the cake before her, she studied the statue of the couple.

The groom looked like any other groom you would see on top of the wedding cake. The Bride instead of the normal skinny one that was on most cakes was of immense proportion to her intended husband. She was seated because it was clear that she had long since lost the ability to walk. The figure of the bride was very clearly a rendition of someone whose weight ran beyond triple digits. This woman seated beside her intended husband was over 1000lbs, maybe even close to the 2000lbs mark.

“Are you hungry my love?” whispered Greg.


Tears ran down Christina’s face as she realized she had walled off a terrible hunger that was about to break loose. She realized that if she started eating that cake that she wouldn’t stop until every crumb was consumed. She realized that the Bride was her, and it was up to her to consummate the wedding by consuming the cake.

“Will you take care of me Greg?”

“Always”

At that word the dam broke and surges of hunger surged through Christina. She was no longer in control here. This was the power she had tried to keep at bay all these years. Christina started eating the massive cake before her with nothing but her hands. Soon Chocolate was smeared all over her face and her front. Christina was unaware as she continued to gorge herself.

As Christina started eating the massive cake Greg had a special weight gain shake prepared. So that she could take needed breaks for breath and fluid. From time to time with breath that was sometimes strained and panting, Christina would chug down Greg’s ice-cold cream mixture, which must have had appetite stimulants because she started eating with renewed gusto.

It was amazing and chilling to watch as Christina demolished this wedding cake. When only the largest layer remained you would have thought Christina would have been sated and unable to continue. But with frequent breaks and panting breaths she continued eating until there was nothing left but the crumbs of the cake that she had not the energy to scoop up.

What Christina started to realize as she was eating the cake was that she was being transformed into the image that was on top of the cake. Each Calorie laden bite she shoved in her mouth was immediately converted to Fat. What was amazing was that she realized she was O. K. with the transformation. So when she had finished the last bite instead of 486lb Christina, she was the 1,726lb figure. Her legs were so fat that her feet were covered. Her hips were wider than her outstretched hands. Her neck was swallowed in rolls of chins. Her face itself had somehow grown fatter if that was possible._

“Wake Up Christina,” said Jake Bezos. At that Jake went to prepare himself for his early morning donut making routine.

Christina realized that she had been dreaming. She rubbed her eyes and tried to wake up from the reoccurring dream she had been having lately. On one side Christina was beginning to feel nervous as the wedding day quickly approached. It was only a week away. Christina thought that was why she was having this dream return night after night, just wedding jitters. 

On the other side Christina knew that since Greg’s proposal, she had given in to her tremendous appetite. In fact as soon as she had awakened her stomach very loudly declared it’s desire for some food. She snaked her hand out of the covers as she was still dozing, and grabbed a king size snicker bar from her bedside table. Christina had lately kept a basket of goodies by her bedside so if she wanted a sweet she did not have to get up and go in search of one.

Christina wore a Bi-Pap mask to prevent her sleep apnea. So she looked like a fighter pilot with hose and breathing mask over her face. Her condition would probably be natural for her at any weight but with her additional padding it made the sleeping machine all that more necessary to keep her breathing normally as she slept.

She tossed the covers off of her face and took off the fighter pilot mask. She glanced at the clock as she opened the wrapper of the candy bar. The clock read 3:30A.M. She had plenty of time to throw her clothes on and walk over to the Donut Shop. At that Christina took her first crunchy chewy bite of her snicker bar. Instantly as the sugar hit her system she started feeling that sense of pleasure that any lover of sweets surly knows. 

For Christina this was just a warm up. Christina was lying on her side with her belly lying sprawled out in front of her. She was comfortable eating in bed with her bulk evenly distributed with the pillows so that she had a little cave where her body could rest. As Christina continued munching on the snicker she rubbed and stroked her flowing belly as if it were her own best friend. As she examined the expanse of her body she realized that since her engagement with Greg she had been gaining weight as steadily as her dream self if not quite the magnitude of the weight gain that was often in her dreams.

All good things must come to an end so Christina started the process of easing herself out of her bed and onto her feet. Her fat swayed and jiggled as she sat up and she relied on her nightstand to help her get to her feet. Panting a little, Christina started getting dressed. Christina put on her most stretched out clothes and even then they were way too tight. These were her baking clothes. 

Christina realized if her loosest baking clothes were tight her wardrobe was mostly way too small for her. Christina had just bought new baking clothes recently. (As they were mostly what she wore.) Now she would have to see if she could obtain anything bigger. Then Christina lowered her bulk onto a chair and tried to put on her socks and shoes so she could follow her father over to the Donut Shop. With much panting and stretching she was able to put her socks and shoes on. Finally she got up was ready for the day.

{Continued inpost 17 of this thread)


----------



## Never2fat4me

Very hot stuff, especially the dream sequence. Keep it coming! :eat1: 

Chris


----------



## Durin

*Donut Girls &#8211;Part Eight*

Tracy Jones walked into the kitchen to meet Christina Dandalos the Matriarch of the Family. Christina was sitting in a motorized wheelchair right next to the center isle of the Kitchen giving advise on making the gravy for the lamb to her daughter Alexandria. Tracy could see right away that Christina and Alexandria were as fat as Angela had said they were. Christina when you first looked at her looked was shaped similarly to a pyramid. At the top was her head with her long black hair. She was as Fat as anyone Tracy had ever seen. Tracy tried not to stare. 

At seeing her Aunt, Angela raced around Tracy and gave her Aunt Christina a Hug. Seeing her Niece Christina spread her arms out wide to hug Angela. Those arms were wide and flabby. Soon Angela was immersed in one of Christina’s legendary hugs. If you have never been hugged by someone who is Christina’s size you are missing out, you are enveloped by a warm soft loving presence.

Angela and Christina finally broke off their hug. 

“O.K. my sweet is this Tracy who I have heard you talk so much about? It’s alright honey I don’t bite, unless you are a cheesecake that is.”

Tracy very tentatively went over and extended her hand to Christina. Christina seeing that Tracy was going for a shake instead of a hug grabbed her hand and pulled her into another of her legendary hugs. Tracy taken by surprise did not pull back but embraced Christina letting no one know that she was not the “hugging” kind. Christina pulled Tracy out of the embrace and pulled her back.

“You are a shy one aren’t you”, whispered Christina as she studied Tracy’s face. 

Tracy blushed at the comment and Christina smiled her disarming smile. 

“It’s nice to finally meet you Mrs. Dandalos”

“Don’t call me Mrs. Dandalos; you will make me feel old, Christina, call me Christina. Now why don’t we go into the Dining room and get settled why the rest of them bring the feast in.”

At this Christina started her motorized chair towards the other room. Tracy had no other option but to follow Christina, so that is what she did. As Tracy followed Christina she noted how wide the chair was that Christina was on. The motorized chair was at almost four feet wide and Christina took up every spare inch, her butt even hung a little over each side. 

It was quite a sight; the image of her boss from the backside and Tracy even wondered what it would be like to be that size. They entered a room adjacent to the kitchen with a large dining table made out of sturdy oak. It was a rectangular table rather than an oval and on one end there was a concave semicircle cut into the table. 

Tracy soon realized what that was for because Christina pulled her chair into that spot. It was a table made especially for the prodigious proportions of her hostess. As soon as Christina was situated at the head of the table she waved for Tracy to have a seat on her right.

“So you and Angela want to work at Jake Brothers?” asked Christina.

“Yes, both Angela and I are excited about going to work at your store,” answered Tracy.

“Well, I need Angela for another counter girl, but I am wondering if you wouldn’t mind filling another position we need at the store.

“No problem, I just want to work and working with you and Angela sounds like fun. Plus, I am looking forward to sampling the goods as a fringe benefit.”

Christina smiled at that statement. “I like your attitude Tracy, so you like to eat? You aren’t worried about the Jake 50 are you?”

“The Jake 50?”

“Yes it’s like the freshman 15, only usually about 35lbs more. We warn all new employees that they will usually gain 50 or more pounds if they come to work for us. Normally they never believe me, but if you’re a 115lb cheerleader at least you have been warned. That’s why we like to hire the chubby kids because if they gain weight at least they are used to it. So do you still want to work for me?”

“Yes, I already decided I was going to gain a little weight, in fact I am looking forward to it. What position do you need me to fill?”

“Be careful what you say Tracy; if Greg knew you were looking forward to gaining weight he would be fawning all over you with extra food. Nothing makes him happier than to feed a girl who is in to gaining. As you can tell he has been successful with me, although I enjoyed the experience as much as he did. So for now that will be our secret, and you won’t have any trouble gaining, working at Jake Brothers. The position I need you to fill is to take orders from folks calling in for Cheesecake’s from our catalogue. Also you will double as my personal secretary. As you can tell it’s hard for me to get around sometimes. You will be my errand runner.”

At that the door from the kitchen swung open and Greg, Alexandria and Angela carried in the feast. They placed the serving platters on the table and all took their seat. Angela sat next to Tracy, Greg sat at the foot and Alexandria sat across from Tracy. There were so many tasty morsels on the table; lasagna, roast lamb, mashed potatoes, and grilled asparagus. It all looked wonderful. 

“Dig in everybody,” said Christina chins jiggling as she started working on her dinner.

That group did not need any encouragement. Platters full of food were passed round and round the table, and everyone was quiet as they started eating. Tracy piled her plate high with everything but especially the meaty lasagna and the buttery potatoes. Everyone in Tracy’s family was skinny, and Tracy was enjoying the freedom from self-consciousness that eating with fat people gave her. For once in her life she was skinny in comparison to some of her companions. Whenever her plate started to get empty Christina would fill it up again while Tracy was talking to Greg. Finally Tracy felt she could eat no more. She forced herself to eat the last of the creamy potatoes that were on her plate, and then she laid her fork down unable to continue eating.

“Your finished already Tracy I thought you had more of an appetite than that,” said Christina teasingly as she continued to eat.

In truth, Tracy had eaten a decent amount of food. Keeping up with both Christina and Alexandria. Tracy had probably eaten six platefuls but the food was so good she tried to eat as much as she possibly could. Stuffing herself past full into stuffed contentment. During that process she had to unbutton her tight jeans skirt on the sly, a fact her hosts caught and smiled over.

Angela had followed Tracy’s example but gave up much sooner. Both girls were almost moaning they were so stuffed. 

Finally even Christina and Alexandria gave up after about four more plates of food. It looked like Alexandria was almost trying to match her mother’s eating capacity bite for bite. She certainly was able to keep up until the last plate when Christina lapped her by a few more helpings of potatoes. Tracy wondered what the grocery bill was looking at those two. Both of them together were about a more than half a ton of jiggling fat. They both looked very happy.

After everyone had thrown in the towel. Greg gathered up all the dishes and let all the girls rest over coffee. 

“Does anyone take cream,” asked Greg with a mischievous twinkle in his eye.

There were three chubby hands raised in answer to Greg’s query. He returned with a French Press full of coffee and cream and sugar for everyone. The cream was in little carafes like you get at most breakfast places today. So all the girls got one by their coffee cups. Then Angela volunteered to pour the coffee for everyone. Once everyone lingered over their coffee for a cup or two Christina asked, 

“Greg could you go and get the dessert from the back of the van.”

Tracy almost groaned thinking about how she could possibly eat any dessert after that massive meal she just eaten. But amazingly since drinking the coffee she had stopped feeling stuffed, but felt a warm pleasant full feeling that one has after a good meal. And now, after the mention of dessert Tracy was looking forward to sampling some of Christina’s finest creations. In fact Tracy was starving, as impossible as it seemed to her. She had just eaten more than she ever had in her life and she was hungry. Feeling how tight her skirt was even unbuttoned, as casually as she could Tracy unzipped her skirt giving her breathing room for eating the dessert that was soon to come.

(Sorry, this thread has reached the end of its first page - Installment Nine is here


----------



## Never2fat4me

I'm loving it, Durin! Hope to see more of Alexandra and learn more about how fat she is.

Chris


----------



## BTB

wonderful hope this never ends


----------



## Durin

I didn't intend for this Story to be this long origenialy. The main Story is supposed to be about Tracy and Angela with the main focus being Tracy. Christina just snuck in there and stole the show.

Look for continuations even though they sometimes are sorradic. This story could go anyplace. I am glad you both like it thus far.


----------



## Observer

Yep, continuations there will be - however, to make them easier to reach they will be in a new thread which commences here.


----------



## Britt Reid

A restored classic - uinfortunately incomplete


----------



## rickydaniels

I like this one. I've always wanted to do a BBW Romance Graphic Novel.


----------

